# Odd size TCR Comp small frame



## musicociclista (Jan 15, 2006)

Hello all,

I just got a 2004 - 2006 (not sure) TCR Composite small frame. It's the 'Dream Silver' finish (black & silver) with a hint of blue in the line's graphics. The odd thing is that the seat tube measures 48 cm. On Giant's geometry documents appear as 44 cm (2004-2005) and 46.5 cm (2006) I think it was sold as a frameset alone because the frame's decals say TCR COMP and not the usual C1 or C0 as on built bikes. Any ideas?


----------

